# At The Lamppost



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I've pinched this photo it was taken by the owners of The Lamppost Cafe and put on their Facebook Page ....I hope they don't mind me sharing I just thought it was a lovely picture .....( better than mine but that's not hard )


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Gorgeous! I don't think fergus could produce a bad picture x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Fab picture, is it lovely there?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

DB1 said:


> Fab picture, is it lovely there?


It's well worth a visit ... Lovely cakes for dogs and owners ( different cakes) and lovely coffee... It's certainly different to saying dogs are welcome but then you're conscious that you've got your dog as to actively encourage dogs ....I've had some lovely conversations with owners, certainly very relax and welcoming x 
https://www.facebook.com/thelamppostcafehebden?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Did you take the full pack, or just ferg? 
I do like a good place to eat and drink that welcomes dogs


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Just checked out the facebook page, they must be doing so well, see fergus is the most 'liked' dog on their page (and I have a sneaky feeling that may go higher!!)


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Only taken Fergus.... He's been a few times... Just wanted to get Fergus used to being out and about and it being all about him before the other two were in the mix. But I have seen people with multiple dogs in there.
The only thing is they just do one soup and one salad a day....very nice though and then a variety of homemade cakes and pup cakes x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Who needs more than cake!!?? X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is yummy!!! Growing so fast!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Handsome chap! I bet you could have a doggy model on your hands there Karen.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Karen is right. Looking very handsome, wow... And so much more grown up! What happened to our tiny puppies? Xx


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Aww he is adorable. Might just have to check that cafe out....


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Send me a message Kirstie if you want to meet for a brew x


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Fergus is gorgeous!! I love his colour too  the lamppost looks fab, I love it when places that say dogs welcome really mean it! Bet you had a great time  x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaaaah Fergus - one very gorgeous Poo pup :hug: xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Little Fergus is so cute!


----------

